# hydra in my aquarium



## tranr (May 20, 2009)

I've been feeding some angelfish fry bbs over the last two months (I have two separate spawns that I am caring for). I usually end up with a lot more bbs than I actually need to maintain the fry, so I feed them to my various fish in other tanks. Today, I noticed a small hydra population on the front glass and on some plants in one of the aquariums. This tank does not have any fish fry in it - there's only a few adult angelfish, a pleco, and some otos. Do I need to worry about the hydra population?


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

I would not worry about them.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I had them once before also. They don't harm anything, but you wouldn't want to send any plants to anyone without treating them first. You can use that dog wormer powder to kill them. It works pretty fast and is hard to over-dose (I used 4x and didn't lose any snails or fish).


----------



## tranr (May 20, 2009)

Thanks for the treatment suggestion. I do have some dewormer at hand, and just dissolved some in water and dropped it in. Hopefully that will get rid of them. I think they were stinging my angelfishes' ventral fins when they would get too close to the hydra community. I saw some jerky motions from the fish earlier this morning.

...Wow, it's now 2 h after I posted the above information. You were right - I used some fenbendazole that I had at home, and most of the hydra are now limp and droopy instead of upright with extended tentacles!


----------

